

Social Media Study: 60% Say LinkedIn Is Most Important Social Network - citizenkeys
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/06/07/prweb8539533.DTL

======
maxdemarzi
The numbers posted by this survey of 3000 people seems ridiculous.

"Fifty-three percent frequently or occasionally use social networks to provide
feedback to a brand or retailer."

There is no way that number accurately reflects the larger social network user
base. They must have interviewed self important social network douchebags.

